# Do You Know The Most European City In America???



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi,

To celebrate my 25th post







on this forum, i want to show you my beautiful town.

For those interested, there is a KOA just out of town.

Go to this web site and click on "trip video" to see a promotional video.

http://www.quebecregion.com/e/index.asp

if you ever come, you'll fall in love with this city.









it's just 100 miles north of the maine border.

and if you wonder why i make many mistakes or use wrong words in my post it's because i'm a french canadian.









comments are welcome!

bye


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

You are right, begood, Quebec City is beautiful. I wish it were a little closer! It is a little out of range for us in the Outback! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't speak French...is that a limiting factor???


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I don't speak French...is that a limiting factor???
> [snapback]24926[/snapback]​


to be honest, a minority here speak english, but in almost every touristic places, restaurants, hotels, etc.. there is somebody who speak english.

if you visit montreal in the same trip, a majority speak both english and french there.

I know it can be a little bit frightening but a lot of americans comes here every year and that's not really a problem.

it's certainly a lot easier here than in France...and a lot cheaper too.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

"Do You Know The Most European City In America???"

I knew it was only a matter of time before we annexed Canada!
Welcome to the U.S.A.!









wait a sec....... um....... what?......... oh! shy

Sorry about that. You were refering to North America.

Never mind!









Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Went on a trip to PEI last summer with the family. Stayed there a week, then took the ferry to NovaScotia and drove on up to Quebec City. We all fell in love with the place. Stayed downtown in hotel right next to the fort. Beautiful city and highly recommended to all! We will definitly be going back with our RV, but the heck with that KOA. I think I'll find begood's driveway....


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

You speak better English than many here in my state!

Great views of the city. Might have to take a trip up that way someday.

Good post!


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

*pdx_doug*: i'm sure george w. would like to annex us to go with his missile-defence shield. (personnaly i'm sorry we didn't go for it). Anyway i don't wish to be annexed, i like our differences between french canadians and english canadians or americans. In many way we don't understand THOSE canadians. But it also happens often that we don't understand THOSE americans. That's cultural differences and it's ok like this. but there's one thing where we all agree it's about OUTBACK!









*VDUB:* I'm happy you did appreciate








personnally i visted many states: maine, virginia, vermont, NY, florida, washington, oregon, california, nevada, wyoming. and some others. Your country is beautiful and so different from place to place.

*shake 1969*: thank's i'm not so bad but to write a message like this one i probably take at least twice the time you do.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

begood

I have been to Quebec City only once and love it. It is a beautiful city and the food is outstanding. I will be going back someday.

Thor


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree with begood, this is indeed a wonderful city!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Begood,
My father is a born and bred Quebecer (English/French speaking ... Gaspe' region) My mom was born in Nova Scotia but grew up in Quebec as well

I love the French hospitality ... spent many summers visiting my grandparents as a kid and loved it.

Welcome to the Forum!

Wayne


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi begood, I have everything good to say about french canadains because I married one, well half of one. My wifes family, the Verreaults, come from maine and canada all 15 of them. When we get togethere her aunts and uncles are always talking french, their first language. All but a few have settled in Maine, Lewiston, Old Orchard beach, Bidderford. We have been trying for a couple of years now to get back for a family get togethere party, great folks to be with and a lot of fun. Kirk


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

WOW! Gorgeous city! Thank you for the link!


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't know about the most EUROPEAN, but if the question was the most FOREIGN, I was going to guess Washington DC. There are more English speakers in almost every other city I've ever been to then Washington DC. It is easier to get a cab in Abu Dhabi, Frankfort, Toulouse, or Bahrain than to find a cab driver that speaks English in DC. Even at some Burger Kings you have to point at what you want or hold up fingers for the number "4" meal. If you have a special order, they go get someone else.

On the other hand, those North Dakotans can be pretty different.....









(OK, that was just a devilish stab toward you-know-who and really beneath the dignity of this forum..... ha!)


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

I just wanted to share this wonderful place.

Thank's to all who added some comments.

action

Now i wish i will see more outback around soon!


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

begood said:


> I just wanted to share this wonderful place.
> 
> Thank's to all who added some comments.
> 
> ...


Bonjour begood.......I am from Shawinigan!!!! Not far, pas du tout!!! But, I am English, hubby is French...kids are bilingual!
We just traded up from an 23RS....to the 29 FBHS! we will be picking it up on Friday....can't wait! we absolutely loved the 23 rs....but with a Silverado duramax...we decided to get the fifth wheel, and have a closed room.
has any one tried the La Mauricie Park?? It is a fantastic place for camping, dry, or with services. The lots are big, with lots of trees, beach not far away. beautiful!!

BTW, I have friends with a 21Rs, and they just moved to Charlebourg. I have seen a few Outbacks in the Parc de la Mauricie.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer and welcome to Outbackers









Thor


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

One thing to bear in mind if traveling to Canada, however - unless I am mistaken I believe a passport will be REQUIRED beginning on 1/1/07.


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

outback21 said:


> One thing to bear in mind if traveling to Canada, however - unless I am mistaken I believe a passport will be REQUIRED beginning on 1/1/07.


Not to get into Canada....but to get back into the States....the Canadian Gov't was trying to have this rule changed, but it stands. This is an American policy.

Thank-you for the welcome.


----------



## Cajun Duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Wife and I honeymooned in Quebec City at the Frontenac! Spent a lovely week in the town, stayed in the Charlie Chaplin suite. Hit all the places around town. Great food and great people!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Begood, thank you for the shots we have been down for a couple of years and needed a reminder of how beautiful it is.
The residents are wonderful and even if you don't speak french you often can have a wonderful game of charades trying to describe what you are after.
As for the food well I am a trained chef and go to Quebec city to get humble!
Hope to see you next summer!
Bonne chance!

Steve


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That look like a nice place to go see, maybe I could take the wife there instead of Europe. The DW loves to travel and want to go to Europe and I spent 3 years in Europe and don't want to go back so maybe This would be a compromise. Now me I would rather spend the rest of my time here on earth traveling through out the US and Canada.

There is enough to see here in North America to you busy for a long time, and lets face it we have every culture in the world right here.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

With regards to the passport issue it only applies to air travel until Jan 2008 when it will then apply to ground and water transportation back into the US.

Steve


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I haven't been to Quebec City, but I really enjoyed Ottawa when I was there. I also got to hike (snowshoe, actually) around in the wilds of Northern Quebec on the same trip - beautiful place!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

So many places to see...so little time.Thats an awesome place...looks like another place to visit!


----------

